# Buying CRP Property?



## TomC (Aug 8, 2019)

In my ongoing efforts to escape Georgia and flee to the beautiful farmlands of central Kentucky where the Booners roam  I have seen some properties for sale that are enrolled in CRP programs. I understand the basics of the CRP program but anybody have any first hand experience? The only improvements I would want to make would be possibly planting trees and or allowable cover in fields that were once farmed and food plots which seem allowable and the extra income per year would be a nice bonus.

Any input as to the good, bad and ugly of buying CRP land would be much appreciated.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 8, 2019)

You should probably contact the USDA office in that area. There are stipulations of what can be planted


----------



## TomC (Aug 8, 2019)

Yep, plan on stopping by and FSA office up there the latter part of next week. Just trying to learn as much as I can before hand to make sure I ask the right questions. Sounds like if you don't know what you are getting into you could run into some "surpises" which I want to avoid.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 11, 2019)

I retired from FSA a few years ago. The CRP has historically been the single most well received and popular program we’ve ever administered. In my 34 years with ASCS/FSA I approved a large number of contacts. When there is a sale of a farm that has CRP acreage currently under contract, the new owner can assume the contract for the years remaining on the subject contract. If the new owner chooses not to assume the contract, that contract will be terminated and the last person signatory to that contract (previous owner usually) will owe the money, interest, and other costs back to Uncle Sugar. Because of this, many astute sellers have it worded into their sales contract that the new owner will succeed to the contract or be liable for all costs incurred on the refund.

Sounds nasty but it really isn’t. In all my years I only had one person decide not to succeed to the contract and that was because he was planning on building a subdivision on the contract acreage. Every new landowner I had pretty much jumped at the chance to succeed to the contract. It’s a no brainer. You have, in the S E, a beautiful stand of timber, food plots,  a multitude of environmental benefits, technical assistance available to help you maintain the stand, money in your pocket each October. Contact the local FSA office in KY and get the particulars on the contract. While there, contact NRCS (Natural Resources Conservation Service) and take a look at the conservation plan on that contract...see what is required. A CRP contract will only increase the value of your land...no brainer.

Www.fsa.usda.gov. A listing of all offices is on that website with emails, phone numbers and such if you wish to contact them.


----------



## TomC (Aug 12, 2019)

REALLY appreciate the detailed info. I looked briefly and did not see but is there a way to see online the CRP specifics with regards to a piece of property or do you have to go in person to the local office to see the CRP plan for a specific property?


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 12, 2019)

I have experience with CRP land in Illinois. They can be temporary CRP programs(like 10 years), or they can be in a permanent CRP . The permanent CRP properties see a huge drop in value when they sell. While in a CRP program you are limited to what you can do with the land. Examples include not being allowed to plant food plots, or being able to plant 10% in plots. No structures or new roads can be put in, and other important limitations may apply. You would need to look at the particular CRP details for the land you are interested in buying. A good land agent woking on your behalf would be the best option as well.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm jealous,
 If I could get the wife to go id move there in a heart beat!


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 15, 2019)

TomC said:


> REALLY appreciate the detailed info. I looked briefly and did not see but is there a way to see online the CRP specifics with regards to a piece of property or do you have to go in person to the local office to see the CRP plan for a specific property?


Call or go to the office. They have email as well...


----------

